

Biological Intelligence is Only a Transitory Phenomenon - EastCoastLA
http://ieet.org/index.php/IEET/more/prisco20120605

======
pathdependent

       If these scientists are right, and I think they are, the most advanced civilizations in the universe have transcended biology and moved on to a post-biological phase of their evolution. If we want to become an advanced civilization and colonize the stars, this is what we must do.
    

I don't disagree with the premise, but I always find the narrative odd. If and
when machine intelligence transcends human intelligence, it's not "we" -- it's
us and them. One species will cease to be at the other's expense.

